# Don't buy from thompsonbeads!!!



## moose7802 (Dec 30, 2013)

I paid thompsonbeads for a GF lot on 12/20. I have sent several emails and a PM on here. This person has not visited the forum since the day I paid for it. This person said they needed help with Xmas so I bought the lot and paid immediately. After I paid for the lot I noticed they deleted the thread as this was the second time they posted about GF and the first one is still on the forum but the one I purchased was deleted. I hope this person makes it right. Luckily they sent me an invoice through PayPal so I should be able to get my money back if they don't. 

Tyler


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 30, 2013)

Don't waste any more time on it. Go to Paypal and get a refund because you never received the goods Tyler.

That was a good move using Paypal, because at least you can always get your cash back if the goods don't turn up. Good thinking Sir.


----------



## moose7802 (Dec 30, 2013)

I already filed a claim. Just didn't want anyone else to be taken as I consulted a moderator on what to do and that is why I posted here. I wasn't going to because I don't like whining but he said I should, to save anyone else that might get lured in.

Tyler


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 30, 2013)

It's not whining or being politically incorrect to expose somebody who may be ripping off forum members. You'd feel a whole lot worse if someone lost $20,000 because you didn't report them mate.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 31, 2013)

spaceships said:


> It's not whining or being politically incorrect to expose somebody who may be ripping off forum members. You'd feel a whole lot worse if someone lost $20,000 because you didn't report them mate.


Absolutely correct. If anyone on this board is shafted by another reader, make damned sure you report what happened, and do it publicly. In doing so, do NOT lead the readers. Don't make any recommendations----simply state what transpired, leaving out your opinions.  State only the facts, as you know them, and how you got the short end of the stick. No one is culpable when the truth I spoken. 

Harold


----------



## niteliteone (Dec 31, 2013)

Tyler,
Thank You for bringing this matter to our attention.
Like many others here, I also buy items from GRF members and appreciate it when bad apples are pointed out.


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 1, 2014)

I finally got a reply today from the seller of these items I paid for, I guess they are on their way to me. I will let everyone know once I receive the items and everything is legit. 

Tyler


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 1, 2014)

moose7802 said:


> I finally got a reply today from the seller of these items I paid for, I guess they are on their way to me. I will let everyone know once I receive the items and everything is legit.
> 
> Tyler


If you do not get satisfaction, please address this issue directly with me (via PM). I have no intentions of allowing anyone to remain on this board if they aren't honest with their dealings. We are not here to promote crooks. 

Harold


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 1, 2014)

Will do! Thank you Harold.

Tyler


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 8, 2014)

The person in question here got back to me the early part of last week and said they had sent the items. Well it has been over 2 weeks now since the items were supposedly sent and I have received nothing. No response again now from the seller and she did not supply me with a tracking number when asked. So I am moving forward with the claim I made to paypal and would highly recommend no one else do business with this person. 

Tyler


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 8, 2014)

Back to my first post Tyler mate.

Get rid. Money back. Move on mate.


----------



## cnbarr (Jan 8, 2014)

I used to work for a Guy doing stone masonry years ago, he always said said a phrase that stuck with, "sometimes you gotta know when to cut your losses and move on sir! " 

Fortunately your losses can be recovered.


Edit : grammar


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 8, 2014)

I know but I was trying to give the person the benefit of the doubt since she did email me back saying she sent the items. Oh well I gave her every chance to make things right I'm moving on.

Tyler


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 8, 2014)

Good for you dude.

Jon


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 9, 2014)

Well the package actually showed up today! It was as described and everything was there. It was actually a good purchase, just terrible communication on the sellers part that made it seem shady. But I got what I paid for now so it's all okay! 

Tyler


----------



## nickvc (Jan 9, 2014)

moose7802 said:


> Well the package actually showed up today! It was as described and everything was there. It was actually a good purchase, just terrible communication on the sellers part that made it seem shady. But I got what I paid for now so it's all okay!
> 
> Tyler



I'm glad it panned out, I'm sure the seller is very sorry but a little more communication would have eased the problem, and yes I know it's the Xmas break but I can see your side more than theirs.


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you Nick, I just emailed the seller and apologized for throwing her under the bus, but I think most would understand my concern. Thanks again

Tyler


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 10, 2014)

Unless one is on a death bed, there is no excuse for poor communication. It speaks volumes about a person's character. 

I banned this individual, and I felt that was in the best interest of the readers of this board. I still do. I can see no good reason others should be put through the same circumstances, even if the outcome is good. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 10, 2014)

Poor communication is the single biggest problem when dealing with people on an "ad hoc" basis. It leads to misunderstandings and issues like we have seen on this thread.

I'm with Harold - there's no excuse for it, especially in this day and age of instant communication via email, phones, and messenger systems. I tend to get cold feet rapidly if communication drops off in any kind of deal, even in business.


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 10, 2014)

I would have to agree, as I said before even though I received the items I would never purchase anything from this seller again. There is honestly no excuse for the lack of communication, in this day and age you carry a means of getting ahold/finding anyone or anything right in your pocket. It is super frustrating when you make several attempts to just try and figure out what is going on with no response!! I think Harold has done the right thing and hopefully this thread will set a presadent and make anyone who wants to sell something here understand how it should be done. 

Tyler


----------

